#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration >  >  >  Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists

## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists, and engineers, Volume 6 (Handbook of Petroleum Exploration and Production)
by Roger M. Slatt  



    *   Publisher:    Elsevier Science
    * Number Of Pages:   492
    * Publication Date:   2006-12-19
    * ISBN-10 / ASIN:   0444528180
    * ISBN-13 / EAN:   9780444528186
    * Binding:   Hardcover



Product Description:

Reservoir characterization as a discipline grew out of the recognition that more oil and gas could be extracted from reservoirs if the geology of the reservoir was understood. Prior to that awakening, reservoir development and production were the realm of the petroleum engineer. In fact, geologists of that time would have felt slighted if asked by corporate management to move from an exciting exploration assignment to a more mundane assignment working with an engineer to improve a reservoir's performance.


Slowly, reservoir characterization came into its own as a quantitative, multidisciplinary endeavor requiring a vast array of skills and knowledge sets. Perhaps the biggest attractor to becoming a reservoir geologist was the advent of fast computing, followed by visualization programs and theaters, all of which allow young geoscientists to practice their computing skills in a highly technical work environment. Also, the discipline grew in parallel with the evolution of data integration and the advent of asset teams in the petroleum industry. Finally, reservoir characterization flourished with the quantum improvements that have occurred in geophysical acquisition and processing techniques and that allow geophysicists to image internal reservoir complexities.

Link for Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: See More: Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists

----------


## Rosi

Thanks very much!!!

----------


## mhdstat

Thans Man

----------


## jturner

Thanks so much.

----------


## adarshjaiswal

can u upload it on 4shared.com or mihd.com so that i can download it.
thanks

----------


## aliali

Thanks alot

----------


## BigMo

That was nice. Thanks.

----------


## kugelfang

Man, thank you... :Smile:

----------


## bingela

thank you very much!

good guy

----------


## salahsalah

thank you

----------


## arm

Thanks

----------


## NGUYETMINHPT

hi there,
I still can not download this file. Any one can send me it by my email ptnguyetminh@gmail.com? Highly appreciated for your help.
Please

----------


## baroes

thanks

See More: Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists

----------


## yybhome

I have got it
Thanks a lot

----------


## Hmida

Thank you guys its a good book

----------


## ouss2009

thank you friend

----------


## shaady80

thanks

----------


## AMINO

Thak you a lot  :Smile:

----------


## betopetrol

Dear Friends.
Thank so much. So good.
Betopetrol

----------


## lulliri

great ebook... 
Thanks so much to the uploader...................!!!!!!

----------


## tecusey

Very  tanks for all

----------


## br_benz

thank you verey much

----------


## mohammed sileem

Thanks so much 
mms

----------


## mohammed sileem

thanks  try to help 
mohammed sileem

----------


## juanpind1006

Thank you!!

See More: Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists

----------


## feth2000

how to get the password once we download the file 
Thanks
Mohamed from Calgary

----------


## pepe_gri

Thank you so much....

Muchas gracias......

----------


## rian

I am a new member of this forum. I cant see the link
Any one could help me

thanks

----------


## sciencelearn4all

thanks for cooperation.

----------


## mmg7812006

thanks for your efforts

----------


## gustavohd

Thanks a lot!!! Gracias gracias my friend!!

----------


## feth2000

Thanks a lot it's a very interesting book

----------


## Wellman

Thank You!!

----------


## capo8888

Excellent!! Totally appreciate it!

----------


## greges2009

Thank you.

----------


## catamaran

Dear all
I'm looking for this book

Sequence Stratigraphy of Siliciclastic Systems - The ExxonMobil Methodology
Edited by: Jack E. Neal, James L. Kalbas, Kevin M. Bohacs, Vitor Abreu

are there anybody who can share this book? 
Thanks in advance

----------


## ahmed radwan

thanks alot

See More: Stratigraphic reservoir characterization for petroleum geologists, geophysicists

----------


## mikeangelo

you are the best!!! :Cool:

----------


## geophysicien1

thank you

----------


## TRONALD2010

thanks nwingwon!

----------


## ugur007

thnaks a lot

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------


## rubenneme

Hello: I need it, urgent. someone has it, this book.Sequence Stratigraphy of Siliciclastic Systems: The ExxonMobil Methodology; Atlas of Exercises.I have other books to share .thanks
Petroleum:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
seismic:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
geophysics:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rubenneme

hola amigos  me gusta compartir informcion  . estoy de re regreso la informacion es facil willian o mara

----------


## rubenneme

books of geophysics basisc:
-Climatology:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Hydrology:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Geophysics basisc:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Geophysical basisc:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Remote sensing:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-AGU:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-General Information on Geophysics:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Geodynamic earth:
 *Earthquake:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *Geodynamic:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *Seismic:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *Seismology:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *Vulcanology:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
 *Tetonics:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Books of geology basics:
-Mining,Mechanics rock:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Geotechnical engineering:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
-Geology general:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Books of Petroleum:
-Petroleum & Gas:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mourad84

Thank you

----------


## Tatubola

Thank you very much!

----------

